# Buxton Day 4



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry I didn't post last night, we had a great just at dark bite.

High tide 11:04 am, low 5:50. Nice clear morning again! Mid 60's, not a blemish in the sky, no wind, no current, 2 ounces holding. Many beach folks fishing were just in shorts, me, long pants and a shirt. Morning bite, squat. Lost bait to the little stealers but nothing. Someone just north of us fought a car hood (Sting Ray) for about 3 hours, finally landed it, at least 5' maybe 6' across. Folks next to them landed a 5' or 6' biter, couldn't tell what kind.

Wind picked up out of the north about high tide, seas picked up to 3' to 5'. They were calm this morning. I went to 3 ounce weights and held fine. Afternoon bite: 2 sea mullet - 10" & 13". Had the 13"er for dinner. 7 Pompano, 6" to 7", that is all for the day!!! I got spooled TWICE!!!

First time I'm sitting on the deck, enjoying watching the dolphin play and the 9' pole bends and starts screaming. It is like I hooked a truck on the 6 lane! By the time I finish playing with the drag half the spool is gone. I crank it down and have to grab the spool with my hand, not the greatest idea, so I used the rag to hold the spool. I hear the pop and watch the ray do a victory jump outside the first bar. Only got half my line back.

Second one, it had been really slow. Same as above, just relaxing with an adult beverage enjoying the show. I went in to fix another beverage and hear this noise... It is my drag! I RUN outside just as the spool appears and by the time I lift the rod... PLINK! Both these rays had been crusing the shore, I was only out 10' or so from the dropoff. For $6 at Dillon's I got two new spools of line.

Evening bite!!! Squat and lots of it. Saw some blues and pompano come in, but few and far between. I baited up just at dark for the old 'one last cast'. Bluefish!! Not an epic bite but kept me up until around 10:00!!!!! Tally for that was: 9 - Bluefish 12" to 14",2 - Mullet, 13" and 9", two trout 10" & 12" and a 24" Red Drum.

Fun facts for the day!

Birds were working all morning, hard, just outside the first bar to out to the second bar. No frenzies where the water froths but they were feeding on something. Lots of rays jumping! The bastages are all over!!! Tons of dolphin too, watched a couple pods feed but most were just meandering along or stopping to jump and play. They were coming right over the first bar at high tide.

The water was nice and clear, I could see 4 or 5 feet down. With the surf so calm, the dropoff was only about 3' deep, with a gradual sloping down into the slough. Being up 18' (to the deck) off the beach you could see right down it and into the ripples disappearing into the slough. I could spot flounder working it, could not find one to invite to dinner though. Too many pompano hitting even a jig with gulp. I watched a school of 12 or 15 big Red Drum work the dropoff. By the time I realized what that big dark spot was, they were south out of casting range. I had one rigged and ready for the rest of the day!!

Saw Mr. Grey Suit visit the dropoff! He'd swim from the outer bar, cruise the dropoff for 10' or 15' then meander to the bar, then back... I did grab the ready pole (the one I rigged for another school of drum) and almost casted to it.... But... This thing was bigger than I was by a few feet. And I had a 10' pole with 15# line on it, what was I REALLY going to do if I hooked it? LOL!!! I was glad that the puppy had only been allowed to romp in the surf and we did all our swimming on the sound side.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds grand!!!

Keep an eye open for a white pelican ... Had a report of one near your area. (well, a little north...but) 

(Birds what can I say ...)

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out, this north wind might blow it down this way. Should I make a wish or something if I see it?


----------

